# Constables Cottage March 14



## Chopper (Mar 22, 2014)

I had my eye on this place for some time. While out on a birthday explore, we decided to pop in and try our luck. What a treat it was 














































































Thanks for looking, hope you enjoyed


----------



## Mikeymutt (Mar 22, 2014)

Cracking little place..love the old iron..thanks.


----------



## Old No.13 (Mar 22, 2014)

Interesting place, new and old mixed together. Love the plane on the celing and the box of tools. Great shots, cheers!!


----------



## skankypants (Mar 22, 2014)

Nice one!...


----------



## MrDan (Mar 23, 2014)

Looks a great place, I think I'd really like it there... would have been nice to see some broader views of rooms for perspective and a better understanding of this house


----------



## cunningplan (Mar 23, 2014)

brilliant report and photos


----------



## Chopper (Mar 23, 2014)

When I return I will get some wider views of rooms, but I think you may be slightly disappointed. The house had been largely sorted and left in piles, then forgotten about. bare rooms with piles of stuff


----------



## Big C (Mar 23, 2014)

Mikeymutt said:


> Cracking little place..love the old iron..thanks.


Me too... I've got one of those on my hearth at home.

Good work.


----------



## TeeJF (Mar 23, 2014)

Did you check to see if that milk was OK for a brew?


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Mar 23, 2014)

Judging by the age of items seen here, this place has had continued habitation from at least 1914 until quite recently. The format of the 'Oath' is early - could be 1914/18, and the involvement with the League of Nations could suggests that there were WW1 casualties in the family. The box of post 1918 photographs and mounts - those on view being for views of Ghent, reinforces this thought. These momentos were very popular with relatives visiting the WW1 battlefields and locations where relatives were killed or went missing.If only the bare walls could talk - no matter what we photograph in these places only very rarely are we able to see the human drama that lived out in these places. However, these very telling photographs go a long way in helping us understand the story here. Very well done, you have a good 'eye'.


----------



## Chopper (Mar 23, 2014)

Thanks Dirus Strictus. That's a brilliant comment. It's nice to see real passion and knowledge


----------



## UrbanX (Mar 24, 2014)

Wow, fantastic photos! You've done really well to shoot the nice details out of what looks like chaos. Some it looks in amazing condition too, just hope it stays like it! 
Cheers for sharing


----------



## Chopper (Mar 24, 2014)

Thanks guys


----------



## Woofem (Mar 25, 2014)

fantastic and tragic all in a few pictures. Well done


----------



## Pilot (Mar 26, 2014)

A time capsule of history. The items speak so much of the former owner. Toys and a pram, I wonder where the prams occupant is now? Special constable...speaks of voluntary service from a time when one was expected to do,ones bit. If I may say, beautifully done, sir.


----------



## Ace5150 (Mar 26, 2014)

Love the old fire extinguisher, not seen that model in many years.
Excellent pictures


----------



## Chopper (Mar 27, 2014)

Thanks for all the positive feedback. This is one of my favourite explores to date. I can't wait to get back there...


----------



## Northantz_Urbex (Mar 27, 2014)

That's a lovely place mate its like a step back in time thanks for sharing


----------



## Mardy Bum (Mar 28, 2014)

Fantastic find!


----------



## Soxmilligex (Mar 28, 2014)

Thanks Chopper, 

Really enjoyed All of your images. Snapshots....of...time....and.... i feel better knowing it isn't just me that thinks the best place for a wastepaper basket is on a small childs wooden trike. What you can't see is the string attached so as to enable a portable bin. I assume for the lazy.... yet..... tidy types.

Great work


----------



## smiler (Mar 28, 2014)

Stunning, Thanks.


----------



## Chopper (Apr 10, 2014)

I returned today to find it has been emptied


----------



## Soxmilligex (Apr 11, 2014)

Caught a moment in time in time then Chopper. Thankyou


----------



## Sshhhh... (Apr 12, 2014)

You must have had a great birthday! Looks a great splore, shame it has been emptied now


----------



## Nighttemptress (Apr 21, 2014)

Nice pics there!! Some really old items. Love seeing the old silvercross prams.


----------

